# Wireless PC to TV Question



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi. I was about to buy one of the Logitech Music Anywhere devices to connect my PC to my stereo so I can get rid of the cord(s) currently handling that task when I realized that I would also like to get rid of the s-video cord connecting my PC to my TV.

I was wondering what would be the easiest and cheapest way to do this. Preferably while retaining the ability to use VLC Media Player and play whatever format of files I so choose.

I was thinking of just going with D-Links MediaLounge instead of the Music Anywhere so I can do both, but unfortunately, I'm unsure as to how this thing works. I would like to just have something that simply consists of a transmitter on the PC end and a receiver on the TV end like the Music Anywhere system so I am sure that I can play whatever formats I want and use whatever player I want.

I am open to ANY suggestions and advice on what to do, so long as the price tag is under 150 bucks 
I'm on a wireless network so I have 802.11 capability if that helps.

Thanks.

-Ryan

P.S. This stuff is all in the same room so range isn't a problem


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan,

Awhile back I had contemplated doing this and the D-Link DSM-320 was the item I was looking at to accomplish it. What finally changed my mind was the fact that I listen to music very little and the TV I would be streaming video to would be my projector. Which would more than likely result in poor image quality. It was at that point that I abandoned it.

I think it will do what you want it to do. Have you checked out any other DMR's? Like the Netgear, Apple, or Linksys? There's a lot of them out there right now and all have pluses and minuses. I'd review the specs of each carefully and make sure it will do what you want it to before purchasing! 

mech


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know if you can find a $150 option that will work well. I've rarely read great things about the media streamers from the router companies (e.g. D-Link or Linksys).

Popcorn Hour is $179, but then you would have to add a wireless access point thingamabob. It streams all sorts of video and audio formats.

If music is the key feature, you may be able to find a used squeezebox 1 or squeezebox 2 for under $150.

Or, there's SageTV with its wireless media extender - but again I think you'll be over budget.

Just some ideas,


Mitch


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies. I apologize for the misleading post. Music is not at all what I'm worried about. It's all about movies and tv-rips. The Music Anywhere just happens to deliver the wireless audio by running the USB transmitter as a separate sound card (when selected) so that any audio output from my computer goes to the receiver and I don't have to worry about what software I'm using or what format the audio is in. I would like to accomplish the same thing with the video as well.

As far as the router company media streamers, I am wary of getting one simply because they list specific formats which makes me think that I have to use a certain media player in order for it to work. If anybody happens to know how these work I would appreciate an explanation or a link to a good one seeing as their sites only seem to list features rather than explanations.

30 bucks over budget isn't bad so I will check out the Popcorn Hour. Also, picture quality is not a big deal as I am not using an HDTV and I doubt I will ever be streaming HighRes video.

Thanks again for the help and I hope to hear more


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Popcorn hour is great, but wired only. They are developing wireless N support through a USB adapter which will hopefully be released in the future, but no guarantee on that.

That being said, for the money, I can't find any better device out there right now. If you can work wired, I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks...Yah that seems to be the way to go. I think I can hook it up to a wireless bridge to get it to do the trick. If anybody thinks that the previous statement is false, please let me know.

Thanks again.

-Ryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Make it wireless N, unless you are planning on running low bitrate video exclusively. While 40Mbps is the popcorn hour's stated max, Wireless G's theoretical bitrate of 54Mbps is rarely attained in real world usage. The typical hovers in the 20s.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Theres a device similar to the popcorn hour called a klegg media share. If you have a frys near you, they sometimes put them on sale for $130.

I have a klegg, and while not perfect, it is worth $130. It plays my xvid files perfectly, and youve never seen smoother fast forward/rewind - it's better than a dvd player. It also has the ability to open ISO's of your DVD's so if you want the best quality and want to preserve menus, alternate soundtracks etc.. that might be an option.

back end wise -the klegg requires windows file shareing - there is no streaming component. This has plusses and minuses.

the klegg has video, svideo, component video and DVI, which you can run to HDMI if needed.
Sound wise it's got optical and coax digital out, plus analog 5.1 out.

Anyhow thought I would pipe in with this additional option.
- Jack

ps - I should mention that quality wise, the klegg seems better at xvid playback than the Xbox 360 (at least when scaling the xvid to 720p is involved)
Klegg playback of DVD (iso files) is better than an average DVD player, but not as good as the scaler in the toshiba A3 HD-DVD player.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Make it wireless N, unless you are planning on running low bitrate video exclusively. While 40Mbps is the popcorn hour's stated max, Wireless G's theoretical bitrate of 54Mbps is rarely attained in real world usage. The typical hovers in the 20s.


Yah, I learned this from doing file transfers over my wireless G network. Which means if I was gonna run high bitrate, I'd probably have to upgrade my router


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

As for basementjack. Thanks, I'll have to check that out. All of this is rather mute at the moment as it seems all of my money is now going to be getting funneled into buying a new TV.


----------

